# Craftsman C459 series--where does this spring go!!



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello: I had to replace the belts on my Craftsman 8HP 26" C459 52250 machine. When I split the auger assembly from the drive unit I found a spring lying on the garage floor. I have no idea where it goes. I had previously removed the panel under the drive unit, so I don't know if it comes from there. The spring is about 3" long. Here are pics of the drive unit and the spring. Can someone steer me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Problem solved


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Was it on the other half of the blower that you didn't show us?


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow, I never considered that it could be on that side of the machine. I will check. In the meantime, I have bigger problems. The large drive pulley (or perhaps the shaft) is bent as the pulley wobbles like crazy. I have measured both the pulley and the shaft while rotating by hand and I believe that it is the pulley. It appears to be out by at least 1/4". The MTD part number is 756-0242 but it is no longer available from Sears, my local supplier, or anywhere else that I can find. Ideas?


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Here is where the missing spring goes. I suppose that anyone with snowblower repair experience would know that, but that's not me. The attach point for the spring is behind the pulley so not obvious. I still have the bent lower pulley to deal with but the unit should work until I can source a replacement..


----------

